

Top 2 Reasons Enterprise Developers Use Dynamic Languages - draegtun
http://blogs.activestate.com/2010/03/surprising-poll-results-top-2-reasons-enterprise-developers-use-dynamic-languages/

======
jrockway
I like how "dynamic languages" now means "not C# or Java". The reason C# and
Java projects take a long time is because C# and Java suck. But there are
"static languages" that are just as quick to develop in as "dynamic
languages", like Haskell, Scala, F#, and so on.

I guess ActiveState doesn't sell support for those, though, so no need to
mention them, I guess...

~~~
nopassrecover
C# has dynamic types now and it would be hard to say it "sucks" when "hackers"
and "enterprise guys" alike can use it and enjoy it for different reasons
(standard static typed OO base with optional power on top like lambdas,
dynamic types, implicit types, common query functions for all collections
(LINQ) etc.).

~~~
pbiggar
Having dynamic types is not the same as being a dynamic language. With C# and
Java, there are idiomatic ways of doing things, which generally involve static
typing, and are generally considered verbose by the dynamic language
proponents. Those idiomatic features don't go away just because there is now
support for dynamic types.

~~~
nopassrecover
Fair call though the point I am largely making is that few that use both would
put C# and Java in the same boat anymore. Would love to see some good examples
if you have some though on the more general point you are making.

------
sailormoon
Did anyone else look at the graphic up the top of the page and think "that red
gear wheel has completely ruined the machine"?

~~~
jrockway
I just assumed that the image was a projection from the 4-d universe.

